# Beevital Hive Clean?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Are the bees lazy where you are? They need to be stimulated into cleaning the hive. In my experience a healthy hive is naturally kept as clean as a whistle. What is in this stuff?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you get feral survivors where you live? Do you have varroa sensitive hygiene (VSH) bees/queen for sale?

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...keeping-possible-at-all&p=1291962#post1291962

If you must treat, I would use OAV "oxalic acid vapor" if you can in your country. Its a natural organic acid that is already found in honey, no pesticide residue in honey or in the comb, no queen kill, cheap and easy.

Beevital looks like it might be essential oil based. If that's the case EO are proven not to be effective by themselves against mites. Also EO can damage bees and make them venerable to disease.


----------



## KiwiLad (May 18, 2015)

jorre said:


> Does anyone know anything about this product: it's called Beevital Hive Clean


Randy Oliver at scientificbeekeeping.com has some information on the effectiveness of this product. Read his page 'Simple Early Treatment of Nucs Against Varroa'.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

It is oxalic acid based,plus some other ingredients. Works as good as oxalic acid. It is apparently a bit expensive for oxalic acid.


----------

